# Hand Saw Paintings



## WatercolorStain

I've been too busy with my Senior year to post very often, but I've still been lurking, and I've still been doing my notorious odd-jobs when I get a chance. My latest: detailed scenes of hunting game on the blades of 30-inch hand saws for $50 each. They are difficult to photograph, but they're neat so I thought I'd share. Because I never get paid to do anything normal! 

I've got four to do; I've finished two, have one in progress, and have to start the fourth. 

Deer (January)











Bear (June)











Turkeys (in progress - hopefully done tonight!) 











They are real hand saws. I've seen similar ones (not painted, of course) at flea markets. 












I'll upload close-ups of the bear and deer saws during my next break, inna few hours.


Your daily dose of weird, 
Steph.


----------



## WatercolorStain

Okay, so I'm about 2/3 of the way done with the turkeys. May or may not be done before I have to "wake up" for school. Kinda need to have it done so I can get that $50... if this apocalypse thing doesn't pan out, I have to do last minute Christmas shopping!


1. Deer Saw

This one took about 2 1/2 weeks, because, frankly, I had no clue what I was doing. It really didn't photograph well, but here goes.


----------



## WatercolorStain

2. Bears

This one took 3-10 days. I vaguely remember the transitions as more difficult to do than those of the deer saw.


----------



## George924

Very nice work, you should raise your prices though by 4 1/2 or more. WOW, you still have Berol Prismacolor pencils, awesome. I use my stock of Berol in very limited moderation on the pieces I work on. 

I like looking at these types of paintings, especially the big double draw hand saws and old time circular blades.


----------



## pencils

Interesting idea, wish the pics were in focus though. 

I use my Berols a lot...bought a box of 60 for my brother in laws youngest daughter for Christmas when I was in canada a few months ago. Older Prismacolors were better in my opinion, the ones without the color names on the pencils just the number...I still have some of those too though they`re getting shorter and shorter.


----------



## WatercolorStain

Finished the turkey saw in the afternoon - better pics to come later. 


















Thanks! I've considered buying some hand saws from a flea market to do a few independent paintings, and then sell them for that much. I can't complain so much about the low pay because the man who commissioned this set has been super patient with me. 

They're wonderful colored pencils - I think my uncle used them for illustration before he gave them to me. They may be older than I am, but still great.

I totally agree, pencils. I love painting them, but it upsets me that they are so difficult to record. I can't even get it to panorama right because of the way the blade narrows.

I'd never seen a painted hand saw before I was asked to do one. I don't live in a rural enough area. I've seen beautiful ones online, though. It's a great change of pace after working exclusively on rectangular canvases. I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------

